# record storage box



## makerofdust (Jan 31, 2020)

You're responsible for me going a head and cutting my first dovetail joints, between past threads and the file section I went and made my first dovetail joints for a vinyl record storage box for my daughter. Still need to finish it but wanted to show some of my work.
So thanks and it was a good thing I found this forum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st one ...
if you say so...


----------



## makerofdust (Jan 31, 2020)

well first with dovetails in it, I've done box joints on the tablesaw, but the router just took longer to use....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Bruce, you will be doing more of these ,I guarantee. The next time set the bit a little deeper to give you a tiny bit proud on the pins. You can always sand them back flush.
HErb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done, Bruce - good job! She's gonna love it, for sure.

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice! And if you make the pins and tails a little proud, you can use a bearing topped trim bit to clean them off flush.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That came out very nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Yeah that first try is a bear which apparently you nailed. Now show us the pile of "test cuts".........it took me a pile of scrap to ever get the 1st acceptable joint settings. I was either too loose, too tight, or too shallow/deep. But once set I was golden as long as the wood was square and the same thickness. I gave up trying to do plywood drawers with dovetails as I always seemed to get splinters/tear out even with a backer board if I was using the Incra system. I'm reasonably sure I was using Baltic Birch but may have to try one more time to be sure......it's an old memory thing....or maybe just an old thing......can't remember.

I've used my Porter Cable jig for both through and half blind but have decided to keep it set for 3/4" half blind and set it aside. I now use my Incra Super Fence with the LS System to do all others including half blind. I have found for me it's easier to get the joint dialed in and I have the ability to do wider boards if necessary and a wider variety of designs.

Regardless, very nice results for your 1st. As others have said making the joint slightly proud allows you to flush them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work . I’ve never tried one before . Thinking about doing it after I insulate my garage


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks great. PC style dovetail jigs are a bit tricky but it seems you nailed it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work . I’ve never tried one before . Thinking about doing it after I insulate my garage


ROTFLMAO..as another year rolls by................Start early finish late. Just teasing Rick, sure would like to see yo back in the shop.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As others have said, well done.


----------



## makerofdust (Jan 31, 2020)

sreilly said:


> Yeah that first try is a bear which apparently you nailed. Now show us the pile of "test cuts".........it took me a pile of scrap to ever get the 1st acceptable joint settings.


so not bragging because I learned I need to make my P & T's proud but this is the "pile" of test cuts, I guess being a machinist I paid more attention to set up and only had this small box to show for it. 
I'll cut it down to 3 boxes and i=use them for odds and ends and to remind me to be more "proud". LOL


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The Bandsaw box ain't bad either!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

No doubt that the skill set definitely has you way more disciplined then myself. Nice looking pile


----------



## makerofdust (Jan 31, 2020)

Marco said:


> The Bandsaw box ain't bad either!


Thanks, when not trying to up my skill set I make those and serving trays, cutting boards and whatever else I have wood for.
I got 4 boxes out of the test cuts to help tidy up around here.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job


----------

